# Quants jutges d'un jutjat hi ha?



## Cracker Jack

Hola.  Tinc algunes preguntes sobre coses de cultura catalana.

1.  Quants jutges d'un jutjat hi ha?  7 o 12? Suposo que mengen fetge d'un penjat, no?

2.  Això es diu embarrussament?  No estic segur.  Podeu confirmar?

3.  Només sé una estrofa, em podeu fornir l'altra estrofa?

Moltes gràcies


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Embarbussament
Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un heretge,
setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat que encara penja. 

Em sona haver-lo sentit més llarg encara, però en recordo més.


----------



## Dixie!

Sí, és bastant més llarg.

Ho he buscat i he trobat això:

*Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat, si el penjat es despengés es mengeria el setze fetges dels setze jutges que l'han jutjat.*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Doncs jo la sé així:

*Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat, si el penjat no és ben penjat, pobres jutges que l'han jutjat.*

Tants caps, tants barrets. N'hi deu haver un munt.


----------



## Xerinola

Dixie! said:


> Sí, és bastant més llarg.
> 
> Ho he buscat i he trobat això:
> 
> *Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat, si el penjat es despengés es mengeria el setze fetges dels setze jutges que l'han jutjat.*


 
_Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat; si el jutjat es despengés es menjaria els setze fetges dels setze jutges que l'han jutjat._

Jo conec aquesta versió, un miqueta diferent de la teva, Dixie. 
Salutacions,
X:


----------



## Dixie!

Xerinola said:


> _Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat; si el jutjat es despengés es menjaria els setze fetges dels setze jutges que l'han jutjat._
> 
> Jo conec aquesta versió, un miqueta diferent de la teva, Dixie.
> Salutacions,
> X:



Tens raó, Xerinola, perquè quan ho he trobat a internet, hi havia algunes faltes ortogràfiques que m'he dedicat a corregir, i també posava "jutjat" en lloc de "penjat" al tros que esmentes, i també he pensat que era una errada i l'he canviat.


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Docs jo penso que qui es vol menjar als jutges és el penjat. Per això diria ...si el penjat es despengés


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I a tall d'exemple Cracker Jack, dir-te (o potser ja ho sabies) que hi havia un grup musical (bé, més que un grup, gent que anava i venia) anomenat els Setze Jutges: Setze_Jutges. Es diu que van triar aquest nom perquè *era gairebé impossible pronunciar-lo si no sabies parlar català*: una forma més de lluita en temps difícils políticament, ergo, lingüísticament.

Una salutació a tots!


----------



## brau

Jo no coneixia les versions llarges. El meu iaio me la va ensenyar així:

"Setze jutges d'un jutjat menjen fetge d'un penjat"

Però a algunes zones valencianes també he sentit "d'un heretge que han penjat". No se si heu sentit mai pronunciar això a algú "apitxat", de la zona dels voltants de València. Sona totalment diferent (setse xutxes d'un xutxat mentxen fetxe d'un pentxat).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Jo no coneixia les versions llarges. El meu iaio me la va ensenyar així:
> 
> "Setze jutges d'un jutjat menjen fetge d'un penjat"
> 
> Però a algunes zones valencianes també he sentit "d'un heretge que han penjat". No se si heu sentit mai pronunciar això a algú "apitxat", de la zona dels voltants de València. Sona totalment diferent (setse xutxes d'un xutxat mentxen fetxe d'un pentxat).


 
Genial! 

Brau, jo també en coneixia la versioneta curta i prou . Ara, però, gràcies a aquest fil, ja sé que la cosa s'allarga .


----------



## brau

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> Docs jo penso que qui es vol menjar als jutges és el penjat. Per això diria ...si el penjat es despengés



Possiblement "el jutjat" es refereix en aquest cas a la "persona jutjada".


----------



## su123

brau said:


> Possiblement "el jutjat" es refereix en aquest cas a la "persona jutjada".


 

Ahh, bona pensada, Brau! No hi havia caigut!! De totes maneres, m'agrada més...si el *penjat*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes, sobretot a su123 per la paraula embarbussament i TPS la traductora del poble, i la gent suposo pel vincle.  Nois, no sabia mai que hi hagi versions diferents.  Gràcies una altra vegada.


----------



## Wild Maggie

Aqu'i tens una altra versi'o Cracker Jack:

"Setze jutges d' un jutjat menjen fetge d' un penjat. Si el fetge no hagueren menjat, heretges no s' hagueren tornat. [I continua ...] Setze jutges ..."


----------



## Favara

Jo la conec com a:
_Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat. Si el penjat es despenjara, els setze fetges dels setze jutges es menjaria._


----------



## park84

_Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen fetge d'un penjat. Si el penjat es despenja, els setze jutges ja no mengen._

Així és com l'he arribat a sentir.


----------

